

Apple's Lightning-to-HDMI Adapter Contains an ARM Chip [2013] - AdmiralAsshat
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/1/4055758/why-does-apples-lightning-to-hdmi-adapter-have-an-arm-computer-inside

======
opless
March 1, 2013

You ought to add [2013] on the end of the title there.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Thanks for the catch. I've updated the title.

